# Detroit Man Wakes After EMS Declares Him Dead



## Jon (Oct 23, 2005)

Detroit Man Wakes After EMS Declares Him Dead

Updated: 10-21-2005 10:26:20 AM

_Story by clickondetroit.com_

A Detroit man woke after being declared dead at about noon on Wednesday, Local 4 reported. 

Louis Golson, 51, was pronounced dead by EMS crews that responded to the home on the 13000 block of Mapleridge on Detroit's east side, where he lives with his sister, Lisa McCloud, and her husband. 

McCloud's husband went downstairs to Golson's basement bedroom to check on him and found that he wasn't moving and was unresponsive. 

A short time after EMS arrived at the home, they came upstairs to tell the family that Golson was dead. The crew apparently claimed the 116 pound man had died in his bed overnight and rigormortis had begun to set in. 

"They told me to call the doctor, to sign the death certificate (and) they will not have to take him to the morgue, that the funeral home can come and get him," said Golson's niece, Kimberly Golson. 

McCloud said she started notifying family members that he had passed while EMS waited at the scene for police.

Rest Here - Firehouse.com


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 23, 2005)

Hasn't this happened before in Detroit?


----------



## Stevo (Oct 23, 2005)

i suppose news like this is why we haven't been given the holy water


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 23, 2005)

Just within the past few months it happened, i want to say in Va but not quite sure.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 24, 2005)

I mean in Detroit...?


----------



## Jon (Oct 24, 2005)

Big case of "I'm Not Dead Yet"


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 24, 2005)

ummmm....OOOOPS  :huh:


----------



## Medic38572 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thats why Paramedics should always do a EKG. LOL what are the rules folks.
1.Asystole in 2 or more leads.
2.rigor mortis 
3. leviditty
4.truama that is equal to unable to sustain life.
5.valid DNR
6.Medical Control stops it in the field.


----------



## Stevo (Nov 8, 2005)

'but i'm not dead yet'....


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 8, 2005)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!....I Love that movie


----------



## Jon (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Nov 8 2005, 05:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 "but you were dead."  

"I got better" :huh:


----------

